# Desperately seeking for a lipstick dupe!



## lilithbloody (Oct 28, 2009)

Almost a year ago I saw a FOTD by SQUALID and felt in love with her lipstick.

She has been kind enough to make some swatches for me so I could post them here and ask for your help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The original lipstick is Viva la Diva n.25 and it looks like this:






Any suggestion for a good dupe?

Thanks in advance!


Updated:

I have these recommendations so far:


MAC Diva





MAC Rebel





MAC Media





MAC So Scarlet (from Cult of Cherry collection)


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 28, 2009)

Mac Rebel or Mac Diva(maybe)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 28, 2009)

yeah it looks like Diva to me too..except Diva is matte, so maybe you can pair it with a frosty gloss


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 28, 2009)

MAC Media may work too...I think rebel might be a tad too magenta for it to be a proper dupe, but depending on your skintone, that might even be better.


----------



## lilithbloody (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you girls!

I write them down for my next visit to a MAC counter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still open to rec's!!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 29, 2009)

maybe so scarlet from mac's cult of cherry collection would be similar if you can get hold of it.


----------

